# 48x18x18=?????



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

There is a local guy trying to sell a "100 gallon" 48x21x21 aquarium when I add up those dimensions I only get 91 gallons can someone double cheek this?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i get the same thing, most 100 gallon tanks are 60 inches long or more


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Aquarium volumes are very commonly rounded off...

My standard 125 gal is 72" x 18" @ 21" and has a maximum capacity of around 115 gallons when you take the honest to God internal dimentions.

Sellers rounding to the sellers advantage is a common thing that probably isn't going anywhere...

48 x 18 x 18 = 15552... divided by 231 = 67.3 US Gallons...

48 x 21 x 21 = 21168... divided by 231 = 91.6 US Gallons...

I recently sold my 48 x 24 x 24 120 Gal tank, it was a great tank, I hated to get rid of it... I would jump on the 48 x 21 x 21 if the price was right...


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

well i would really like to get this tank but there is no stand with it and i am having a hard time trying to find one


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

sisonek said:


> well i would really like to get this tank but there is no stand with it and i am having a hard time trying to find one


They sell stands to fit any tank at Home Depot... in the lumber department... you just have to (design, cut, ) assemble (and finish) it yourself.


----------

